# Redwall



## Zacch (May 8, 2011)

I am going to build a model that is inspired by the Redwall books. What kinds of items would you include?


Thanks


Rick


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I replied to this over in the other thread, but here it is again:

I read all the RedWall books to my son when he was little. Loved them. My daughter , age 6, loves them too

If I were to do that I'd probably make it in 7/8th scale, like a homemade, narrow gage mining line--something like this, the "daisy Beach RR 0 0( http://home.cogeco.ca/~daisybeach/ ). He let his RR age naturally, with natural rust and moss and so forth--really great effect.

Alternatively, I'd make the RR in 1:20 scale--because the painted Schleich animal figures you find in toy stores would give you just about every Redwall animal, and they're in 1:20. I'd maybe go with small 1:20 scale british outline locos like the new Bachmann "lyn." Or maybe an oddball loco like the climax

At the same time, there are a lot of figures available in 1:24, "dollhouse' scale. If you went with 1:24, LGB stuff would work reasonably well. LGB makes a lot of European outline stuff which I think would work better than the familiar US outline locos.

So that'd be my suggestion--I'd probably try 1:20, and use schliech figures for the animals. I'd use a loco like the Bachmann Lyn, and I'd probably make a bunch of cars out of the "shortie" kits that Hartland Locomotive Works sells. You'd ned a ruined church, and an abbey, a forest, a volcano...I'd use that great Daisy Beach RR as my example. 

Sounds like a fun idea! 

There was someone here, Dave Meashey, who made a RR based on the Lord of the Rings--do a google search for "mylargescale" and Gondor


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Also check out what Chris Walas does: http://4largescale.com/chris/index.htm


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick;

Not sure whether I posted them before, but here are some examples of my Brandywine & Gondor Railroad equipment:










2-6-0 locomotive "Samwise Gamgee" - water is boiled using dragon's breath. Chris Walas made the dragon.










Many passenger cars have guards. The dwarf is transporting some of his treasure.










A homeless Nazgul has stowed aboard this mithril ore car










This dwarf is a freight train conductor.










A special depressed center flat car was built to transport hatchling dragons to a training site.
There they will become Gondor's new "air force."










This car is used for protection. The crews have nicknamed them "Balrog catchers."

I think I have already shown you the private owner boxcars. With a fantasy railroad you are only limited by your own imagination.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

David - Love the Hobbit stuff! 


Red Wall sounds like a great project as well. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

My kids were a little older when they read the Redwall books themselves. They loved them! When they were younger, I read the Narnia. Over and over and over. They can recite the books.


----------



## Zacch (May 8, 2011)

Hey guys, What size do you think the characters should be? The characters range from a mouse to a badger. If I use 1/2inch scale a mouse would be very small but if I made him five foot and the badger seven foot. Would that be good? I know there isnt a right or wrong answer but I want to be as realistic as possible.





Thanks


Rick


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

One thing about the redwall stories--Brian Jaques pretty much ignored the size difference sin animals. Foxes and badgers and otters are huge compared to mice, but he has them sharing the same table. In the Redwall stories the mice are the most prominent, and I think in the imagination of kids they are sized according to their importance in the story. So I'd feel free to be loose with size. Have you looked at the Schleich figures?




 http://www.schleich-s.com/en/...index.html


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

I like the "Lord of the Ring" Books and I must admit that an equally themed railway is very good too ! It combines two of my hobbies :Modelrailways and fantasy literature. Great stuff! 

cheers Joe


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Always wanted to make a Narnian train. Ralph showed me some coaches that would be perfect, but at 250 pounds each, a bit out of my price range.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Never read the books so I dont know what to say ...what are they about?


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10 Dec 2011 07:27 PM 
Never read the books so I dont know what to say ...what are they about? My sons who were Redwall fans are 23..26 years old now, so it's been a few years since I read one. Think about a) good vs evil, b) medieval knights & monks, etc., and c) they're all furry animals.


----------

